# Bok



## turkjey5

I was watching this TV serial and two military cadets were calling each other Bok. What does this mean?
Thanks!!


----------



## Scherle

Hello! Can you provide us context?  "Bok" is probably the way they call each other.


----------



## 082486

yeah...
I agree, coz I noticed that most soldiers call each other that way...


----------



## mataripis

It is their code name within their group.  Other versions are "Igan" or "Tol"   meaning   friend and brother.


----------



## turkjey5

mataripis said:


> It is their code name within their group.  Other versions are "Igan" or "Tol"   meaning   friend and brother.



thanks, I wondered about tol, as I was hearing that also.


----------



## DotterKat

This reminds me of the informal usage of *nul *in French as a form of dressing down or chiding your friends (in this particular case, _nul _in French would mean idiotic, lame, worthless in something let's say in basketball or some other common pursuit). In similar form, *bok* just might be a shortening of *bokya* which is Tagalog slang for zero, nothing, or total failure. I could imagine that word _bok _being used as an "endearing" way to put somebody in his place especially among members of a close group such as the military.


----------



## mataripis

tol is abbreviated form for "Utol" meaning brother or sister.


----------

